# Betas de Yosemite + Xcode 6, ca donne quoi chez vous?



## Lio70 (3 Juin 2014)

Je viens d'installer Yosemite pour tester les apps que j'ai développées.
Aussi bien en les téléchargeant de l'App Store qu'en essayant les demos, elles ne tournent pas.
Erreur: cannot be opened on this version of OSX.

OSX propose d'envoyer un report a Apple. Les details mentionnent que le framework Share est manquant.

J'installe Xcode 6 pour voir: le framework Share est effectivement manquant.

Et chez vous, ca donne quoi (pour les plus rapides d'entre vous)


----------



## tatouille (3 Juin 2014)

du @caca, c'est de l'alpha-zeta, 

je voulais juste tester Swift, comme j'ai un intérêt pour les langages en général, c'est pas mal, 
je dirais smalltalk 2014, mais le nom est pourri à en creuver, Swift franchement? 
par ailleurs l'adjectif ou le nom?


----------



## Makime (3 Juin 2014)

Je vais peut être paraitre lourd car ça doit se demander tous le temps mais bon ... 

Je viens de commencer à apprendre l'Objectif-C pour commencer le développement OSX, et évidement hier j'ai apris l'arrivé de Swift. Donc justement j'aimerai bien avoir accès à XCode 6, je suppose que il faut être sous OSX 10.10 pour utiliser XCode 6. 

Et du coup ma question : 

Puis-je avoir OSX 10.10 sur une machine virtuel à la rigueur ? sachant que je n'ai pas de compte dev .... (et là en toute logique on va me dire non  )

mais je préfère être sûr


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (3 Juin 2014)

Désolé @Makime, mais il fait un compte Dev' pour le téléchargement de YOsemite et Xcode 6.

Je suis en plein téléchargement d'Xcode 6 et ça sature......


----------



## Lio70 (3 Juin 2014)

@Tatouille

Pour Swift, je viens de parcourir en vitesse l'e-book d'Apple, qui fait mine de rien 538 pages (soit deux fois plus que leur doc sur Objective-C qu'il est pourtant sense remplacer pour simplifier la vie des dev). :rateau:  Je verrai plus tard, c'est a dire en 2015; j'ai pas le temps avant.

C'est sans doute l'adjectif. It's supposed to be swifter than Objective-C...

Quant a mon probleme de Share, c'est de plus en plus etrange. Je supprime la reference au framework pour ne plus avoir le message d'erreur. donc ca compile, l'app se alnce, et la fonction de sharing de mon app tourne!!! Ca devrait normalement planter. Ils ont eput-etre ajoute le contenu du framework Share a AppKit. Pourtant il y a une ref. a shareKit dans les release notes (disant que la share sheet peut se planter lors de sa fermeture). Bon, va falloir creuser. Je vais chercher ma bouteille d'oxygene...


----------



## AMM31 (3 Juin 2014)

Makime a dit:


> Je vais peut être paraitre lourd car ça doit se demander tous le temps mais bon ...
> 
> Je viens de commencer à apprendre l'Objectif-C pour commencer le développement OSX, et évidement hier j'ai apris l'arrivé de Swift. Donc justement j'aimerai bien avoir accès à XCode 6, je suppose que il faut être sous OSX 10.10 pour utiliser XCode 6.
> 
> ...



Makime, tu as des liens pas catholiques qui trainent sur le net. Comme je suis intéressé par Swift, j'ai pu télécharger Xcode 6 sur Mavericks sans compte développeurs.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (3 Juin 2014)

Moi mon problème est plutôt du coté du simulateur iOS, Xcode compile sans probléme mais à l'ouverture du simulateur j'ai le message d'erreur " *Unable to boot the iOS Simulator*." suivi du message d'Xcode : "*An error was encountered while running (Domain = DTiPhoneSimulatorErrorDomain, Code = 2)*" :hein:


----------



## Makime (3 Juin 2014)

griecoanthony a dit:


> Makime, tu as des liens pas catholiques qui trainent sur le net. Comme je suis intéressé par Swift, j'ai pu télécharger Xcode 6 sur Mavericks sans compte développeurs.



ça tombe bien je suis pas croyant  je fouinne un peu sur internet mais je vois pas :/


----------



## AMM31 (3 Juin 2014)

Makime a dit:


> ça tombe bien je suis pas croyant  je fouinne un peu sur internet mais je vois pas :/



Hummmm. Je sais pas si on a le droit de donner des liens ici ??? Moi je dis qu'en allant sur thepiratebay, puis en rentrant XCODE et en triant par date d'ajout, par un hasard extrêmement hasardeux, tu devrais peut être hypothétiquement et dans un état de supposition totale trouver ton bonheur


----------



## Lio70 (4 Juin 2014)

Et voila l'explication. J'avais lu les Release Notes mais pas les API Diffs... C'est chose faite.

https://developer.apple.com/library...erence/APIDiffsMacOSX10_10SeedDiff/index.html

Removed frameworks:
- AppleShareClientCore
- RubyCocoa.

Question: je fais comment pour rendre une app compatible 10.8 + 10.9 + 10.10 si le framework requis pour pour 10.8 et 10.9 n'est plus dispo dans le SDK et l'o.s. suivant, avec lesquels je creerai tot ou tard les mises a jour? Ces gens d'Apple sont des malades. Bon, c'est une beta; ca leur donne encore le temps de mediter sur le feedback des raleurs. 
Ils avaient deja foutu la merde en remplacant CalendarStore par une version incomplete d'EventKit pour Mountain Lion, ce qui avait retarde d'un an la sortie d'une de mes apps sur l'App Store (car n'autorisaient pas l'emploi d'un framework "deprecated" meme si toujours dispo et fonctionnel).


----------



## Lio70 (5 Juin 2014)

En fait, pas de probleme, le framework n'etait deja plus requis pour Mountain Lion et Mavericks donc on peut faire sans.

Je laisse ce fil en statut NON RESOLU pour que d'autres puissent l'alimenter avec leur feedback.


----------



## Jérémy.L (5 Juin 2014)

Sinon pour ceux ayant installé Xcode 6, il peut être installé à coté de la version 5 ou la remplace-t-il obligatoirement ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (5 Juin 2014)

Comme a chaque beta, tu peux avoir les 2.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Juin 2014)

Par contre chez moi ça fou le bordel.... Xcode 6 et le simulateur me renvoient l'erreur du post #7 et Xcode 5 plante au démarrage....


----------



## Jérémy.L (5 Juin 2014)

OK super, merci Nyx0uf.


----------

